# Garage Door Sealing



## nav144 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, :help:

I am in the process of converting my garage into a workshop and wish to keep the main up and over door in use for movement of bulk goods but want to seal around the door when closed to keep out the cold and wind. Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Alan


----------



## waif69 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a similar problem. The couple of inches (vertical) at the bottom corners of the door has a gap big enough for mice to easily get through. Granted, it is great entertainment for the cats as they are now allowed into the garage, but troublesome for me as the mice get into the food boxes before the cats can get to the mice.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I would pick up the wide overhead door weather strips. i believe they come in a roll. If the bottom of the door has nothing, you can get them in the 8,14, and i believe 16 footers. Adjust the doors so that they are set in the opening centered, and it should be near vertical in the opening, if yours are not. The door, when it is setting about half Way up, it should stay without closing, or going up all the way. adjust all panels that are sitting on top of each other, when the door is down. All the gaps should be adjusted out. now, you can put the door weather strips up, so they are nice and with a little pressure on the doors. if to tight, the door will bind. after moving about 8 inches up, the pressure should be almost off. Remember, the door is straight, but it moves in as it goes up. I am sure i forgot something that others will remember to tell you, Hope it helps. Welcome Alan, and would you add your name and where your from on your profile. thanks


----------



## nav144 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for the comments, I decided to overcome the problem by changing the doors to the roller blind variety, not so windy now and I don't keep hitting my head on the partially opened door!!!! If funds are available I recommend the change.

Regards, Alan


----------

